# Omaha, NE area people



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

I am from the Norfolk area. Can't really say I have seen much for Nebraska people over the last couple years.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

Holding down central NE here in Grand Island...

I think that would be fun. I'm jealous every time I hear of the MA "make and take" get togethers. I've only been really getting into things the past couple years. That's when I got brave/crazy enough to attempt some homemade animatronics and start an annual party. The number of guests and my addiction have both grown each year. I go cross eyed searching online for new ideas and how-to's. It would also be nice to talk to someone else as interested as I am once in a while, since my wife only puts up with my insanity.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

I hear ya about the wife only putting up with it. Those when the day actually rolls around she get into it.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm in Iowa, but would be interested in a get together.... I have always wished there were more of us around this area ! Right now I am so busy with many things that I couldn't guarantee that I could make it, but I would give it my best shot !


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

In August, there is KC Kreepfest ( KC Kreeper ) held in Harrisonville, Kansas in August (a little south of Kansas City).

I have been to that gathering and is a good time. Small (20-30 persons), but fun crowd 

Thought I would throw that out there in case you didn't know about it.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

bourno said:


> In August, there is KC Kreepfest ( KC Kreeper ) held in Harrisonville, Kansas in August (a little south of Kansas City).
> 
> I have been to that gathering and is a good time. Small (20-30 persons), but fun crowd
> 
> Thought I would throw that out there in case you didn't know about it.


Sure did not, may have to look into it. I was just hoping to get a local group of people together to build stuff together. I can do mechanical stuff fairly easily, but I have no artistic skills when it comes to finishing work on a prop.


----------

